# Minimum GPA required for MFA in Film and Production/Screen Writing



## Alyx0998 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
            Can anyone please tell me what is the minimum undergraduate CGPA is required to get admission at USC for MFA in Film and TV production/Screenwriting.My undergraduate GPA is 2.7 ,I can take GRE but don't know how much is minimum requirement for this particular college.


----------



## KeepItDownHomeCuz (Dec 31, 2012)

I was took the GRE with a GPA I tad under yours, don't know if I got in of coarse but I'm sure with a solid GRE performance and supplemental material it shouldn't hold you back too much.

Woot woot! A-Town!!! Haha


----------



## duders (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally posted by Alyx0998:
> Hi Everyone,
> Can anyone please tell me what is the minimum undergraduate CGPA is required to get admission at USC for MFA in Film and TV production/Screenwriting.My undergraduate GPA is 2.7 ,I can take GRE but don't know how much is minimum requirement for this particular college.



Don't know specifically about usc, but at nyu, I I didn't know anyone with a gpa less than 3.3

Not saying no one with a low gpa got in, its just much much harder. Its just an easy way to weed people out. 
Also the schools are interested in good students, ones that havea proven track of academic excellence.

Not sure if that's changed over the years.


----------



## Alyx0998 (Jan 8, 2013)

hmm....Makes sense.....


----------



## Chris W (Jan 13, 2019)

Here's the data from our application tracker:

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...


----------

